# Yamaha weddington Custom on ebay



## Rick31797

This is the first custom model i have seen on ebay since i bought mine Nov 2007.
This has a quilted top which i understand is rarer than the flame or soild colors.All original with case. The bad pictures dont do this guitar any justice.
My guess is it sells for 1500.00. too bad the CA dollar is so low, good for selling no good for buying.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-Weddingt...ryZ33049QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jimi D

I used to have a Weddington Special loaded with Dimarzio DP100 "P90-style" humbuckers and it was a killer guitar... These things are really beautiful instruments - I miss mine still from time to time, and I let it go years and years ago...


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

The specials are nice also, heck i would take a classis too.. Got to hang on to the weddington's there in hot demand these days.


----------



## rhh7

In my opinion, a better guitar than Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## Budda

I'm probably going to get a somewhat similar shape for my Custom singlecut 7, i just saw one of these guitars (picture) for the first time today. never even knew they existed.

too many singlecuts that i want  haha.

If i didnt like the traditional les paul body style so much, i'd probably slightly modify that one. i just dont like the angle of the upper "horn" where the toggle is.

heck, my heel carve may end up being similar since my guitar is going to be a neck-trhu build..

pics will happen when the guitar happens, calm down..

in the meantime - GAS!


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

I really like the way Yamaha extended the upper horn. the line from the top horn to the bottom has a nice sweep to it.
The neck joint is a masterr piece.. The neck joint ends between the two pickups.


----------



## Archer

I overheard a Yamaha rep telling a salesman in a local dealer that the model may be reissued


----------



## Robert1950

Try doing a search for Weddington on eBay.ca. It doesn't come up.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

wow.. reissue, that is based on the need for one today. When they where made in the early 90's nobody wanted them.
IF they do re-issue them they will probably be a cut down version. In this market today i cant see them making a 5 piece neck with abalone frett markers .
And the contoured neck joint, cant see them spending the time sanding that. depends on how close they want to get to the original.

When Fender re-issued the Fender Esprit ( I have a 1984 original flame elite version ) They got the shape but other that it was a plain version. sold pretty cheap, but from what i hear, it was a good player for the money.

Should be interesting to see if Yamaha makes it happen. Yamaha made 3 version's of the weddington, the special ( as seen here) the classic , and Custom model ( as seen here also)
Rick


----------



## Archer

Yamaha has recreated the SG2000 model with perfect accuracy as well as a less expensive model....the SG1000.

If there is a Weddington reissue there will likely be one that is snazzy and like the old ones and one that is stripped down.

The market today is more single cut friendly than the early 90's when shred guitars and strats were still going strong.


----------



## Zeegler

They really should reissue this guitar. I have a Classic, and it is superior to a Les Paul in every way. The neck feels much faster, and is thinner and wider than a 60s slim taper LP neck. The body shape is more comfortable too, I suppose thanks to the belly cut. 

I'd buy another one for sure.


----------



## Mogwaii

I couldnt name a guitar more comfortable than my LP Studio and I doubt it'll change but that's a pretty decent guitar.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

I have an `1982 LP custom, and the weddington sur-passes it in playability. As far as tone goes, it a toss up using the bridge pickup, but the Yamaha is more versitile with being able to split the pickups.
What bothers me the most about the Les-paul is the weight. The older i get the heavier it gets. :0(


----------



## bagpipe

Mogwaii said:


> I couldnt name a guitar more comfortable than my LP Studio and I doubt it'll change but that's a pretty decent guitar.


Really? Wow. The last word I'd ever use to describe a Les Paul is "comfortable". They certainly sound great but I've never played one thats comfortable.


----------



## sneakypete

in the 2008 catalog, the SG-3000 retails for 325,ooo yen...into new Les Paul territory with that price. They issued an anniversary SG a few years ago at $4000.oo, so Yamaha has always had models that cost a lot of dough. Maybe they`ll wait to reissue the Weddington, or they`ll appeal to a very limited sector of the market...I see $5000.oo F/USA custom shops and Gibsons here every time I go into shops...somebody`s buying them, and interest in older Yamahas has grown quite a lot in Japan in the past few years. The global economic crisis may change a lot of plans, guess we`ll have to wait and see.


----------



## Budda

bagpipe said:


> Really? Wow. The last word I'd ever use to describe a Les Paul is "comfortable". They certainly sound great but I've never played one thats comfortable.


then a les paul just isnt for you  that doesnt mean that the Weddington is necessarily the better instrument. "better" is perceived.

like mogwai, i find les pauls to be extremely comfortable. i've bought 3 guitars in the last year (2 of them superstrat 7's from known companies) and i found myself playing the les paul more than all of them. they've all been sold.

I'm getting a singlecut 7 because i prefer that body style, and with the neck-thru design and lower horn placement, i wont be facing any "damn this lack of upper fret access!" issues, and i'll have the pickups split for more versatility.

les pauls arent for everyone, but they're currently for me . as are PRS singlecuts and ESP/LTD Eclipses


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

It does surprise me when i see other guitar makers prices at par with Gibson, but they must feel they have as good a product.

Thats good for Gibson becuase most people making the decision on price, and resale value will choose a Gibson.

The competitor needs to have an edge over Gibson to win the vote to purchase.
In Canada When the Weddington was introduced, i never seen them in the stores, and have no idea what they where selling for in Canada, in the early 90's. but i dont think they where near an equal value as Gibson.

I believe now the weddington is selling for more than the sale price of that year, as most gibson's do. you buy a gibson and keep it in decent shape, and the body original, you will get your money back " plus 25 yrs later., and you get to injoy it.
It seems like alot of money to pay out for a guitar, but if you look at all the items you buy over the years, most all of them are worth very little 25 yrs later. In some cases, you cant even give it away. anybody want to buy a 486 computer?? I paid $ 2200 for it brand new when it was introduced. Guess i should have bought a Gibson/ Weddington
Rick


----------



## Zeegler

To put it in perspective, I paid $599 for my Weddington Classic. That was brand new (NOS) back around 1995 if I remember correctly. The store didn't even have it out on display. I had been looking at the Weddington in the Yamaha catalog, and just figured I would ask if they had one because they were Yamaha dealers. The salesman says to me "you know I think we do have one back in the storeroom somewhere". Sure enough, he brings out a dust covered box, opens it up, and there it is. Then he gives me some story about it being the first one they got, and that the Yamaha rep saw it at some point and told them to put it away because it has a mismatched maple top, and that it must be one of the prototypes. He supposedly was going to exchange it for them for a production model, but never did, and it got "lost in the pile". I'm not sure whether to believe any of that, but I did get a good deal on it, so I'm not complaining. 

Anyway, around 3 or 4 weeks ago, a Weddington Classic sold on Ebay for $1,279 US.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

I remember seeing your classic.. mis/match top or whatever its a beauty.. love that color.You got a great price on it.. dont you wish you had bought 4 of them haha
Thats was a great story,If you could ever prove it was a proto-type, i think now, it would be worth more than a production one.
I wonder if a Yamaha rep could confirm this. Does the serial number reflect anything??
The designer of Weddington " Rich lasner now works for Vox as a designer.

According to Ebay you have pretty well double your money in 13 yrs, Not bad!! for a non-gibson.
And most all you have a great player.

I bought LP custom in 1982 brand new for $1800.00, 26 yrs later it still wouldnt have gained in value the way your Weddington classic has.

I would like to see a reissue also, it would be interesting , in this market we have now how original they would get with it.How much detail are they going to put into this guitar to satisfy the people wanting a reissued model.

I think Yamaha dealers hear the buzz out there about these guitar's and you get enough people inquiring about it, they will be forced to re-issue. You got too think that there reps see what there higher end Yamaha's are selling for on Ebay and the demand and bids they get.

But saying that, only 2 days to go for the custom on ebay and its very low.,( 622.00) if it ends up seling the same price as a classic then somebody got it for a decent price, but looks a bit marked up and is in need of a cleaning.


Rick


----------



## Budda

thanks to whoever posted the pic of the weddington w/ the flame maple top - im getting that lower horn style for my custom singlecut 7  - the bass side of the guitar will be tradional Les Paul though.

i'll post pics when its done, of course


----------



## Mogwaii

Budda said:


> thanks to whoever posted the pic of the weddington w/ the flame maple top - im getting that lower horn style for my custom singlecut 7  - the bass side of the guitar will be tradional Les Paul though.
> 
> i'll post pics when its done, of course


Too bad that Carvin didn't work out for you. Singlecuts are the way to go! Aside from my Sidejack...mmm...reverse strats.....


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

Hey Budda, your welcome , and if you need any more pictures let me know. Would like to see your guitar when you get it done.


In other Forum there is a guy that builds weddington body style guitars.Just the body shape,no raised top, and the rest is there own design.













Rick


----------



## Mogwaii

Rick31797 said:


> Hey Budda, your welcome , and if you need any more pictures let me know. Would like to see your guitar when you get it done.
> 
> 
> In other Forum there is a guy that builds weddington body style guitars.Just the body shape,no raised top, and the rest is there own design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


I want the gold one with 3 P/U's except with a p-90 at the bridge too!!


----------



## Budda

i'd love a dual P90 one of those!

and rick, i'll make a thread for it eventually haha. really looking forward to it . it helps that the builder is in toronto and im in london - just gotta keep working and saving and working and saving.

and mogwaii, JJ has the carvin now.


----------



## sneakypete

I`ve got a photo copy of a catalog that featured Weddingtons, at that time they had a model called the YEG-１００A, the 100th anniversary model, I won list all the details but just give you the retail price...800,ooo yen. Needless to say I`ve never seen on in person and even if one showed up, Yamaha collectors here would be willing to pay a lot more for it than I.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

sneakypete, could you scan that picture and post it here, I would like to see the anniversary model Weddington, never heard of that before.
Maybe it was exclusive to Japan only.
Rick


----------



## Budda

hey rick, if you ever feel the urge to your LP custom go...


----------



## Rick31797

Budda, The LP custom may go to my son someday, just depends how he treats me when i have to be spoon fed. , :0)
Rick


----------



## Mogwaii

Rick31797 said:


> Budda, The LP custom may go to my son someday, just depends how he treats me when i have to be spoon fed. , :0)
> Rick


If you have to be spoon fed, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be able to do much if he just ran out the door with it!


----------



## Zeegler

Rick31797 said:


> I remember seeing your classic.. mis/match top or whatever its a beauty.. love that color.You got a great price on it.. dont you wish you had bought 4 of them haha
> Thats was a great story,If you could ever prove it was a proto-type, i think now, it would be worth more than a production one.
> I wonder if a Yamaha rep could confirm this. Does the serial number reflect anything??
> The designer of Weddington " Rich lasner now works for Vox as a designer.
> 
> According to Ebay you have pretty well double your money in 13 yrs, Not bad!! for a non-gibson.
> And most all you have a great player.
> 
> I bought LP custom in 1982 brand new for $1800.00, 26 yrs later it still wouldnt have gained in value the way your Weddington classic has.
> 
> I would like to see a reissue also, it would be interesting , in this market we have now how original they would get with it.How much detail are they going to put into this guitar to satisfy the people wanting a reissued model.
> 
> I think Yamaha dealers hear the buzz out there about these guitar's and you get enough people inquiring about it, they will be forced to re-issue. You got too think that there reps see what there higher end Yamaha's are selling for on Ebay and the demand and bids they get.
> 
> But saying that, only 2 days to go for the custom on ebay and its very low.,( 622.00) if it ends up seling the same price as a classic then somebody got it for a decent price, but looks a bit marked up and is in need of a cleaning.
> 
> 
> Rick


The serial number appears to be nothing special. It's OJ28020 stamped into the back of the headstock. I don't have a clue whether any of the story is true. I think they just wanted to get rid of it. 

The Custom is at $910 now, with almost 2 days left.


----------



## Budda

Rick31797 said:


> Budda, The LP custom may go to my son someday, just depends how he treats me when i have to be spoon fed. , :0)
> Rick


ah, cool cool. none of my extended family play instruments


----------



## sneakypete

no, I didn`t say it was a Weddington anniversary model...the photocopy of the YEG-100A was taken from a 1988 catalog and is black and white, it was a Yamaha 100th anniversary model.


----------



## sneakypete

theres one of these on line here now for over $3000.oo


http://www.yamaha.co.jp/product/guitar/eg/database/sg/05/tsg.html


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

There has been a few weddingtons showing up on ebay.. This one was just listed.. great pictures, and a decent price, for US.Had a few marks on it but looks pretty nice. Wish the exchange rate was lower.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130269197003&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## Zeegler

Rick31797 said:


> There has been a few weddingtons showing up on ebay.. This one was just listed.. great pictures, and a decent price, for US.Had a few marks on it but looks pretty nice. Wish the exchange rate was lower.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130269197003&_trksid=p2759.l1259


Yeah, that's a pretty good deal. What's with the truss rod cover though? Someone scratched out YAMAHA. Weird.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

I noticed the truss rod cover also.. probably a gibson guy did that..haha
This guy selling has a Weddington custom model he says isn't forsale. I have found a few guy's that have several weddington's and will decide to let a few go, but cant seem to sell all of them.

The guy i bought mine off of had 6 of them,
Rick


----------



## Budda

6? wow.

and im getting that heel on my 7-string. it should be pretty badass, with the neck-through construction and all


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

I am surprised that other guitar makers have not copied the neck joint, buti guess like most things in the manufacturing world its a cost issue.
Rich lasner design the guitar and i think this was his vision of the perfect neck joint.He wanted to make a LP killer and that he did..
Rick


----------



## Archer

Lots of companies use that shape of neck joint.


----------



## Zeegler

Rick31797 said:


> I noticed the truss rod cover also.. probably a gibson guy did that..haha
> This guy selling has a Weddington custom model he says isn't forsale. I have found a few guy's that have several weddington's and will decide to let a few go, but cant seem to sell all of them.
> 
> The guy i bought mine off of had 6 of them,
> Rick


Damn hoarders.


----------



## Zeegler

Archer said:


> Lots of companies use that shape of neck joint.


Really? I've seen some contoured set-neck joint that attempt to improve upon the standard Gibby style heel, but I've never seen anything as good as the Weddington. What manufacturers use it?


----------



## Archer

Over the years I have seen it on Washburn, BC Rich, Jackson, Dean, Ibanez, ESP....many others.

There is nothing original or unique about that heel shape....it is just a plain sculpted heel. I think people are starting to drink Weddington Kool-Aid now. 

Great guitars but they are hardly groundbreaking and they don't represent the apex of guitar building.


----------



## Archer

I Huff Paint said:


> They really should reissue this guitar. I have a Classic, and it is superior to a Les Paul in every way. The neck feels much faster, and is thinner and wider than a 60s slim taper LP neck. The body shape is more comfortable too, I suppose thanks to the belly cut.
> 
> I'd buy another one for sure.



I used to have one too. The thin wide neck became, to me, a *huge *negative.


----------



## Budda

i dont want an exact copy of that heal, but the idea is a damn good one.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

I would like to see the other brands that have the contoured neck joint.. I have seen many guitars and have never come acrossed any.

Yes there are many Hoarders out there.. I know two guys that have atleast 5 of them, from the special to the custom

I bought a 1984 Fender flame elite 2 years ago, and come acrossed a guy that had 22 of them. Had every model and every color except for one color. They made one in frost pink, and nobody has ever seen one, other than in a 
book.

I dont find the weddington neck wide.. I have always thought it was similar to my LP custom.
The Yamaha pacifica 1412 model i have, does have a wider neck.. My hands are big enough it dont bother me.. i find a smaller neck bother me more, like the one on a Rickenbacker 620 model.

Rick


----------



## sneakypete

heres a Fernandes I got a few months ago. Think it was order made, not in any of my catalogs and never seen another like it...great guitar, came with Duncan Alnico Pro IIs.


----------



## Rick31797

Well the Fernandes are a great guitar, i have played a few, but i am afraid the neck joint fails, in relation to compairing it too the weddington. Not even close.
If all these Guitars listed have the same neck joint.. then where are they.. I haven't seen all the ibanez guitars, but if any would have it , it would be that guitar, becuase Rich Lasner used to work as a Designer for them also, so i could see him using that, Type of neck joint.

Weddington Kool-aid i find more refreshing than Gibsion Kool-aid. There will be no one guitar manufacturer at the apex of guitar building because of the simple fact what i like may be what you don't like..there is no such thing as a perfect guitar.Only perfect for you.

But what Yamaha wanted to do is manufacture a line that was equal or more to a Gibson LP. And this was accomplished in this weddington design.


Rick


----------



## sneakypete

Yamaha had been creating guitars equal or superior to Gibson well before the Weddingtons came into being, the Lord Players are fine guitars, get a 1200 model if you can find one...Lord Players should not be mistaken for the Studio Lords that came later, the LPs have the Gibson headstock. Plenty of SG-2000 owners that seem to be very happy too. Theres an SF-7000 locally but it`s over priced at the moment, soon as they drop the price I will have it, another fine Yamaha guitar, I actually own several myself.`course theres the TEG-100A, in case you have several thousands of dollars with nothin` to do and you can find one. The Image line looks pretty nice as well.
I see lots of OK Fernandes guitars in this city, but the one in the picture was just too good to leave in the shop, have a couple of others too, the Akira Wada P-Project is another exquisite Fernandes guitar I couldn`t pass on at 75% off the $2000.oo retail price...the local Yamaha shop was blowing everything out because they were remodeling the store, picked up a lot of nice stuff during that sale.


----------



## Zeegler

Archer said:


> Over the years I have seen it on Washburn, BC Rich, Jackson, Dean, Ibanez, ESP....many others.
> 
> There is nothing original or unique about that heel shape....it is just a plain sculpted heel. I think people are starting to drink Weddington Kool-Aid now.
> 
> Great guitars but they are hardly groundbreaking and they don't represent the apex of guitar building.


Trust me, I've seen hundreds of sculpted heels, but none that are like that. Please post pics. Jackson don't even make set-neck guitars, so I doubt you've ever seen a Jackson with a heel like that.


----------



## Zeegler

sneakypete said:


> Yamaha had been creating guitars equal or superior to Gibson well before the Weddingtons came into being, the Lord Players are fine guitars, get a 1200 model if you can find one...Lord Players should not be mistaken for the Studio Lords that came later, the LPs have the Gibson headstock. Plenty of SG-2000 owners that seem to be very happy too. Theres an SF-7000 locally but it`s over priced at the moment, soon as they drop the price I will have it, another fine Yamaha guitar, I actually own several myself.`course theres the TEG-100A, in case you have several thousands of dollars with nothin` to do and you can find one. The Image line looks pretty nice as well.
> I see lots of OK Fernandes guitars in this city, but the one in the picture was just too good to leave in the shop, have a couple of others too, the Akira Wada P-Project is another exquisite Fernandes guitar I couldn`t pass on at 75% off the $2000.oo retail price...the local Yamaha shop was blowing everything out because they were remodeling the store, picked up a lot of nice stuff during that sale.


The Lord Players, and Studio Lords are indeed great guitars, as were many of the so-called Japanese "lawsuit" guitars. I have a 1980 Aria Pro II LS-600, which is an exapt copy of an LP Standard, and plays better than many Gibbys I've tried.


----------



## sneakypete

yeah got my early 80s Aria Leopard locally for $80.oo...what a steal that was.


----------



## Archer

I Huff Paint said:


> Trust me, I've seen hundreds of sculpted heels, but none that are like that. Please post pics. Jackson don't even make set-neck guitars, so I doubt you've ever seen a Jackson with a heel like that.


Any company can carve out a heel...it is really not difficult to do. Jackson has used set necks in the past, not sure about the modern likes cause I have grown out of pointy metal guitars. The Yamaha heel is sculpted to give the feel of a neck thru while preserving a set neck tone....and it worked.

Remember, I had the waddington and it was great, but that wasnt the best heel I have ever felt. For that matter neither was the guitar which is why I sold it off. It was a really good guitar, I let it go when I discovered Tom Anderson and Brian Moore Custom guitars....which left the Yamaha in the dust. 

If a guitar or neck joint works for you and others great but dont start preaching like it has the greatest heel ever....cause *you* dont get to define 'the best' across the guitar world.


----------



## Archer

Rick31797 said:


> Well the Fernandes are a great guitar, i have played a few, but i am afraid the neck joint fails, in relation to compairing it too the weddington. Not even close.
> <snip>
> Rick



FAIL???? pretty arrogant and silly thing to say. The Washburn heel you are making a ref to is more similar to the Yamaha's neck joint than a Les Paul or a PRS or whatever. A contoured heel is a contoured heel....Yamaha didnt invent it. Your pref is not the definitive answer for all makers. 

The best upper fret access on a guitar currently being produced is probably the Stevens extended cutaway.....if you are defining 'best' as access to upper frets. Is it the BEST kind of heel or neck joint system? I dont think so...hell I dont really like it. 

Like I said, that Kool aid you guys have b een drinking is spooky stuff.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

Sneakypete i must say you know your Yamaha's I agree 100 % about them making great guitars long before the Weddington..
I know a guy looking for an Yamaha Image., They don't seem to show up much forsale.

Archer, i really dont know what your looking at..I am not talking about excess to upper fretts.

I am talking about the contoured neck joint..Yamaha Calls it Sculpted neck heal.
And its not about giving you more excess to the upper fretts , its about feeling more comfortable when your playing there. 

I have plenty of guitars that dont have it, and either way it doesnt stop me from playing them., but when i put my LP custom down and pick up the Weddington, i expect for a sec to feel the heal joint and, it not there, it contoured and very smooth.

You can maybe compare it too what Fender does to the top edge of the stratocaster.. That sanded top edge makes that guitar very comfortable on your arm.

If your saying that the Weddington heal is the same as the Fernandes shown in this picture, then i guess u havent looked at the weddington.

I know some people dont have an eye for design, but this is black and white.

I still want to see a picture of another brand of guitar with the Weddington contoured heal joint.
I can't see any new manufacturer taking the time to do this. If there is another brand out there its going to be a older model or custom made.

I know the process it takes to make this joint( i have been in the woodworking/ design field for 26 yrs)
Its all about time? as you know time is money, and i doesnt happen in a few seconds.

I just think its a master piece in design, and until i see / feel something better, thats my option.
Maybe there is people out there that like the feel of the heal.. if thats you.. then thats good for the manufacturers, that don't want to get into doing the Yamaha process.



Rick


----------



## sneakypete

yeah well fail seems to be the latest term on Harmony Central too, not gonna get into a mud slinging match over a freakin guitar. As always it comes down personal taste, and that Fernandes doesn not fail by any definition of the word. Plus fail brings back some unpleasant memories of high school.


----------



## Archer

Rick31797 said:


> <snip>
> 
> If your saying that the Weddington heal is the same as the Fernandes shown in this picture, then i guess u havent looked at the weddington.
> 
> I know some people dont have an eye for design, but this is black and white.
> 
> <snip>
> Rick


Read back a little. Not only have I looked at a Weddington but I owned one. Nice neck heel, but hardly unique.

Do some boutique makers, there are still a few boutique guys using those slick carved heels out there. Not many but a few. Whiel the dimensions may not match up exactly with the Yamaha that doesnt indicate superiority on part of the Yamaha product...the others may actually be more comfortable depending on the player. Tack on a maker that uses luthiers rather than factory workers and the Yamaha looses on pretty much all fronts except for what the individual may prefer.

Bottom line is that most REALLY TRULY high end makers (sorry kiddies but Yamaha is not a true high end maker, they are a good maker and an underrated maker but they are not high end) dont really use that sort of heel shape. Having more wood behind the neck supporting the heel adds rigidity to the joint. Look at Warrior guitars, McNaught Guitars, Heatley Guitars, Driskill Guitars, Schroeder Guitars...even PRS and Hamer. Pretty much all of the top shelf makers have abandoned that sort of neck joint. These are makers that do not cut corners, they are making a *stronger neck joint*. I have never heard a Warrior or McNaught player say "geez, I cant reach my 24th fret"


----------



## Zeegler

Archer said:


> Any company can carve out a heel...it is really not difficult to do. Jackson has used set necks in the past, not sure about the modern likes cause I have grown out of pointy metal guitars. The Yamaha heel is sculpted to give the feel of a neck thru while preserving a set neck tone....and it worked.
> 
> Remember, I had the waddington and it was great, but that wasnt the best heel I have ever felt. For that matter neither was the guitar which is why I sold it off. It was a really good guitar, I let it go when I discovered Tom Anderson and Brian Moore Custom guitars....which left the Yamaha in the dust.
> 
> If a guitar or neck joint works for you and others great but dont start preaching like it has the greatest heel ever....cause *you* dont get to define 'the best' across the guitar world.


We're not talking about any old carved heel. I don't know why you're getting funny about this. You said that many companies have done heels like that, and I asked you to show me one. I've never seen one, and I'd really like to see one. Plus, now you say Jackson has made set-neck guitars. What models were they? As far as I remember they have only ever made neck-thru or bolt-on guitars. I suppose I could ask the JCF members since they would know for sure. I've been a member there for years, and I've seen thousands of Jacksons. Still can't remember ever seeing a set-neck model though. 

As for carved heels, no one is arguing that a carved heel is unusual. I think maybe you misunderstand what we are talking about. The Weddington is a set-neck, and has a very thin, unobstructive heel-less neck joint. It's not simply a carved heel. Jackson soloists, which are thru-neck, used a similar idea at one point with a cresent shaped area routed out behind the neck joint. 

Anyway, rather than just being argumentative, and repeating the same thing over and over again, why not try adding something to the discussion for a change?


----------



## Archer

It is still just a carved heel on a set neck. Not a big deal, nothing new. That is my point, people are making it sound like Yamaha reinvented the wheel or made something new....they didnt. Made a cool instrument, really good one actually but this thread is reading like a thread that Carvin fans would take part in. Ever read threads on the Carvin board? those people NEED to believe in Carvin...it is creepy. If you disagree with them it is like you shot their dog after you finished ****ing their sister and drinking thier last beer. 

I honestly don't understand what the big deal is about this instrument. Good guitar, no doubt, mine was really nice...I wasnt into the pickups but that doesn't mean the guitar wasn't good. The sculpted heel is really nice, no doubt. Be all and end all? Not a chance. I would not trade either of my Les Pauls for a Weddington in a million years. No way.

As for Jacksons, the first series of Phil Collen guitars were a set neck that was sculpted set neck. I had one of those....miss it WAY more than the Weddington I sold.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

Isnt this fun...lol we all have our options and, it comes down to preference. WE all know that..

You see i have a 1982 LP custom i bought brand new.. I would not trade it for a Weddington either, but only becuase the value on the open market is not equal.
But for playabilty, comfort and even sound, the Weddington comes out on top. Oh so you say my LP is a lemon..LOL
Well according to the guys in the LP forum. The Shaw pickups are the cream of the crop.

I agree and it only makes since having a heal, and more wood in that area makes the joint stronger.
But what Yamaha did to make up for the no heal design ,is extent the neck length to end between the two pickups. Gibsons necks does not extent that far.

Also on my Custom model weddington it has a 5 piece laminated neck. Flame maple/ Mahogany ) Laminating a neck makes it stronger and less chance of twisting.
Gibsons have a one piece mahogany neck, unless older., or higher end., signature models, My 82 has a 3 peice laminated maple neck ( the last year they did that for the custom model )

So if you think the neck on your gibson is better or stronger than the Weddington, its an illusion.

We all know the weakest part of the neck is at the nut.. Most guitars break there.

and i could see Jackson doing a carved neck joint on a Phil collen signature Jackson.. why wouldnt they>> what Phil wants phil gets. But you said on your original post, there are lots out there..
like you can go in any music store and pick up one.

I say it is unique, until i see something similar prior to when the Weddington came out. 

Rick


----------



## sneakypete

conclusion...birds gotta fly, fish gotta swim. Can I get an amen?


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

Well amen i can say, but i was expecting today to see Pictures of several other guitars, with the same Sculpted neck heal.. But i guess i will have look another day.

and by the way, the word failed, had nothing to do with your fine guitar, as i mention , i have played them and think there great.. But that word failed seem to stand out and say, the whole guitar is not up to standards.

The failed had to do with the neck joint in relation to the weddington. doesnt mean your guitars neck joint failed the grade.
After Archer said there was many out there, I was looking for a Sculpted neck heal like the weddington, and thats not it.It was a comparsion comment.

I guess we will soon need to put this post to rest, did we learn anything ?? If i come acrossed any guitar's on my travels, with the neck heal like the Weddington, i will post them.

I may check other forums and see if anybody has any information.
Rick


----------



## sneakypete

well I won`t be losing any sleep over the Weddington neck joint tonight. I`d love to have one, if I see one at a good price I will, if not I`ll just have to make do with the great guitars I already own. Anyhow, I`ve been playing a lot more acoustic lately, I switch to electric once my wife goes to bed so as not to wake her and sometimes play unplugged or through headphones.
The acoustics I reach for most these days are my old Yamaha Dynamic nylons, still criminally underpriced and fabulous guitars, while so many players are after the laminated red labels, I`m constantly on the prowl for the all solid wood Dynamics and even though I have 29 right now, I just can`t seem to stop buying them. Great, fat necks on em too.


----------



## Archer

Rick31797 said:


> <snip>
> But for playabilty, comfort and even sound, the Weddington comes out on top. Oh so you say my LP is a lemon..LOL
> <snip>


Nobody said your Les Paul is a lemon. You just like the Weddington more, which is a good thing.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

I run acrossed a true blue Gibson guy, and said if the yamaha is better than the Custom , i must have a Gibson Lemon..I am not sure where that was ..more and likey it was the LP forum.., But it was a good laugh anyways..

Sneakypete U have collected 29 acoustic Guitars>> did i read that right>> I have a old 1977 Yamaha 12 string , i also bought new. I think its FG312 model. It needs a set up , but a nice sounding guitar.

If you have that many guitar's, then you have " The Weakness" guitar guys get.. Ahhhh just one more
haha

Rick


----------



## Archer

Rick31797 said:


> I run acrossed a true blue Gibson guy, and said if the yamaha is better than the Custom , i must have a Gibson Lemon..I am not sure where that was ..more and likey it was the LP forum.., But it was a good laugh anyways..
> 
> Sneakypete U have collected 29 acoustic Guitars>> did i read that right>> I have a old 1977 Yamaha 12 string , i also bought new. I think its FG312 model. It needs a set up , but a nice sounding guitar.
> 
> If you have that many guitar's, then you have " The Weakness" guitar guys get.. Ahhhh just one more
> haha
> 
> Rick


.

Gibson guys like that piss me off...gives Gibson guys a bad name. I have 4 Gibsons right now. Have to state that they are not my favorite instruments. Having said that 2 are absolutely amazing examples of Gibson guitars. The other 2 are really good but are not pristine examples of Gibson (in other words I would sell them off in a heartbeat) but are really good.

My view is simple, find guitars that you like and play them dont feel any need to defend yourself. HOWEVER I also think people that have an instrument that they adore, regardless of maker, need to avoid trying to beat that instruments virtues over peoples heads. There is no guitar that does it all and there is no design that will work across the board.


----------



## Zeegler

I probably play my LP and Weddington about the same amount. There are definitely times when I find myself on the higher frets, that I find myself wishing the LP had the same type of neck joint, or even just half as good as on the Weddington. The necks also feel plenty different, but that's okay with me. I'm not really that picky about the neck shape, although I've played some guitars with those V-shaped necks, and hated them. The Weddington's neck feels more like something you'd find on a superstrat shredder type guitar than on a LP type. Having said that, I'm glad it's not as thin as some of the Jackson and Ibanez necks. I have owned a few that were just far too thin, and made my hand cramp up badly. 

I'm seriously considering getting another Weddington.


----------



## Archer

And I must say that if I were presented with the opportunity to buy a Weddington at a price that I was comfortable with I would buy it.


----------



## Budda

it also depends on the neck carve of your les paul (50's, '59 LP studio/Custom, 60's)

but all that talk aside...

the Caparison Horus sports the same sculpted heel - only its a bolt-on.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

From what i could find out the weddington was already made when the Caparison Horus came out.. 
Its a weak example.. but the thought is there.


----------



## sneakypete

yeah 29 of the Yamaha Dynamics, got the first one at a local antique shop about 4 years ago and didn`t really know what it was so I bought some books and found a web site in Japan and can`t stop buying them now. They made 12 different models, some for export as far back as the early 50s. Long story short, the most I`ve paid for an all solid wood, they used maple and spruce, was about $150.oo, least was about $10.oo...not a typo...and I got a few at that price. I`ll post a link to the web sites on line museum, members post pics of theirs, seems the Dynamics have a small and growing following, you`ll see some members use steel stringss on their because of the metal winding posts but I find they sound better with nylons...loud and deep, contrary to the general concensus about maple wood guitars. Then, there are the first run Yamaha classicals I have...early 60s...my books say the No. 100 was made by Yamahas best luthiers at the time and since buying that book I`ve found a No.120 solid mahogany and No.150 solid Palisander which were not mentioned in the book. Also, the No.45 and No.85 are outstanding guitars and Yamaha didn`t develop the flat wide classical necks seen today, those first runs have rounder fatter necks closer to the Dynamic necks, absolutely gorgeous guitars and still had for very little money, paid just over $100.oo for two of those and as little as...get this...$1.oo for a No. 150...seller said in his listing the body was broken so nobody else bid but when I got the guitar, a 3 inch piece of the binding had come unglued, so I stuck it back and the guitar is great, but I prefer the tone of the Dynamics, deeper than the classicals but they are cool in their own right.
If you like Yamahas I can`t recommend the Dynamics highly enough, there are a couple of other owners out there `cause we`ve talked about em on line but evidently everybody is going after the all laminate red labels and bypassing the solid wood Dynamics for some reason. Gotta like fat necks though, mine all are and they vary very slightly, guess thats down to pre CNC machining. Get em while you can, you`ll be pleasantly surprised.

http://www.geocities.jp/mmasmcb/catalog.html

hear somebody playing a few Dynamics below...

http://www.geocities.jp/mmasmcb/kyoku/original.html


----------



## Archer

Rick31797 said:


> From what i could find out the weddington was already made when the Caparison Horus came out..
> Its a weak example.. but the thought is there.



Both are influenced by the Stephens Extended cutaway, which predates the Yamaha and the Caparison. The Stphens Cutaway can be done on set, thru or bolt on necks.


----------



## Rick31797

*weddington*

Hey guys.. take a look at this Yamaha LP , Vintage.. tell me what you think of it.
Anybody know the model?

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...amaha-Les-Paul-Nippon-Gakki-W0QQAdIdZ89109647


----------



## Archer

Never seen that model but Yamaha's 70's Les Paul clones were good.


----------



## sneakypete

to me it looks like either an SG-45 or SG-65. Those show up on line in Japan regularly, $800.oo seems high to me though, especially these days, the back should have a long piece of plastic that runs nearly the length of the body diagonally, covers the electronics/p`up cavity. Don`t think they`re very rare `cause I see em a lot, as much as I like my old Yamahas, I wouldn`t pay $800.oo for that one, if it`s an SG-45, $800.oo is about double what they retailed for.


----------



## sneakypete

I now think the one pictured above is the FG-45 because an SG-65 just showed up on line here and the body edges are different.


----------



## guitarnut

Jimi D said:


> I used to have a Weddington Special loaded with Dimarzio DP100 "P90-style" humbuckers and it was a killer guitar... These things are really beautiful instruments - I miss mine still from time to time, and I let it go years and years ago...


Hi Jimi, I just came across this old posting of yours. I believe I may have a Weddington Special that was once yours. If it is your old one, would you be interested in purchasing it?


----------



## Zeegler

guitarnut said:


> Hi Jimi, I just came across this old posting of yours. I believe I may have a Weddington Special that was once yours. If it is your old one, would you be interested in purchasing it?


Hey, if Jimi's not interested, I'd like to know what you're asking for it. I'm very interested.


----------

